# Jump Starting 2015



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: Jump Starting 2015
For many sportsmen/women 2014 had its ups and downs. Government 'shut-un-down' regulations resulted in a tremendous hardship on virtually everyone connected with salt water fishing. Never-the-less, outstanding catches were still possible for those willing to put in the time and effort required. Many decided to play golf instead of gulf. As offshore fishing becomes more expensive every year, head boats have become an alternative to the high cost of owning one's own boat. On a head boat the cost is spread out among many, and the fishing can be outstanding. The fisherman has all the fun and someone else does all the work. Even the 1/2 day boats have very good catches of gray snapper. The all day head boats often target larger species such as grouper and amber jack. And then they are the overnight trips to such famous places as the fish rich Florida Middle Grounds & Elbow. These trips are for serious anglers who love to catch big fish and plenty of them. Want a real battle? You will never forget the brute strength of Mr. Amber jack, or a huge shark. Want to overload your cooler with some of the best eating fish available? Our Florida grouper & snapper are as good a it gets. 
After being closed for months, red grouper and amber jack seasons opened with the new year. The Florida Fisherman ll, Hubbard's Marina, is ready to challenge 2015 with the first ever 44 hour trip one hundred miles off beautiful Madeira Beach, Florida. We will be fishing a couple of days before the full moon; it just does not get any better than that. We hope!
Ten A.M. Friday morning. Let's go!

Captains Bryon & Shawn lead the charge:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

As we cross under John's Pass Bridge the fog is thick. Thank goodness for radar & GPS:

First things first! We are starved. Here comes Chef 'Jersey Girl' Tammy with the best pressed Cubans imaginable. The hot off the grill ham and pork are piled high; the Swiss cheese has just begun to melt. Mr. Mark 'Allen' Oldag drove from South Carolina for this trip. Did he drive over seven hours for the fishing or our own Cuban sandwiched? That big smile & thumbs up is enough to make you wonder:


It's not even noon yet. To troll or snooze, that's the question. After all, we will be fishing all of Friday night, all day Saturday, and late into Saturday evening. Out here the fish are plentiful, big, and strong. To challenge the monsters of the deep we simply must be at our best. Mr. Eddie Sumrall is always good for a few kings:

Most of us hit our AC bunks. Yes! AC; this is Florida in January:

As the sun takes a nose-dive into the warm tropical waters of the gulf of Mexico our moon lights-up the heavens. Spectacular!

It's mangrove snapper time:
Mr Justin Perlow leads the charge:

Can someone from Summerville South Carolina catch our hard to fool mangrove snapper? Well!


Way to go Mr. John Martin:

Mr. Willis Ellis, sir you are a real winner. We are proud to have you on our team:

Mr. Justin Perlow is one of the best. If it swims, Justin can catch it:

Now that's no snapper. Good catch:

Mr Richard Sipple is one of the best:

The snapper are piling up, and it's still the middle of the night:

Ready to be strung:

Mr. Dan Jackman:

Nice! Very nice:

Mr. Paul Buck, Titusville, Florida, want a nice black fin tuna:

Nice going Mr. John Martin. We do not target tuna. No telling how many we could catch if we really tried:

The Florida keeps a very accurate log record of ever fish caught. Accountability!

This is turning into a major mangrove snapper catch. Look at the size of those beauties:

Number one box is stuffed; we are working on number two:

Here comes that old sun. Expect the mangrove snapper bite not to be as strong:

About ten miles away a once proud shrimp trawler has found eternal rest on the bottom in 141 feet of water. Wonder how many amber jacks are calling her home? Let's go see. Now that looks good:

One major problem...it's hard to get our baits past the very aggressive 'endangered'


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

American red snapper:


Even our guest from 'Sacra Pinus Esto' (how many know what that town motto means?) can't get away from the American reds:

Mr Perlow, the best of the best:


Justin does not know the meaning of the words slow down, more less STOP!

Now that's a big boy. The Florida, in conjunction with the FWC, is participating in a study program of the goliath grouper. Under special permit, the mighty fish is brought on board, studies, vented, and returned to his rocky home. We hooked many on this, and virtually every, trip. Three were landed. For the sake of the reef, we need a limited season:

Professional mate, Kyle, is so proud of Justin. We all are:

Time to layer fish & ice. What a job! Thank goodness for Will & Kyle. See what I mean about someone else doing the work. They are good at it; I mean really good. Our fish are always the best they can be:


A huge fish box stuffed with mangrove snapper; another with red grouper and amber jack. What a way to, 'Jump Start 2015!
And they just keep going & going. Mr Kenny Marchuck, St. Petersburg, Florida. Kenny also landed a huge goliath grouper:

Mr Joe May:

Get a good picture of that trophy:

Huge sharks have been tearing us to pieces all day. This black tip will be donated to the hungry:

"Jump Starting 2015" is already a huge success. Let's top off our catch with some 'Swiss cheese-bottom' red grouper:



And, speaking of cheese, Lasagna, Chef Tammy brand, is loaded with mozzarella cheese, and sausage. 2015, you are headed in the right direction:

We have been challenging the monsters of the deep for over twenty five hours of actual fishing time. We are stuffed but ever so tired. Take us home Captain Shawn. As we hit our comfortable bunks, Will & Kyle scrub that big old cat from one end to the other. 'The fisherman has all the fun and someone else does all the work.' Now where have I heard that before?
Sunday morning, now that was one quick night. Let's collect our fish, check out the jack pot winners, and be thankful for a very successful 'Jump start to 2015.' May there be many more for one and all:
Mr Justin Perlow, Sebring, Florida (L), and Mr. Mark 'Allen' Oldag, Summerville, South Carolina:


(L to R) Snapper 7.6 #, AJ 54 #, Grouper 11.12 #:

Has 'Jump Starting 2015' been an overwhelming success?
What do you think?

Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice starter trip for the year. Beautiful Mangroves


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you sir. Hope we all have many more. 
Very best to all of our friends in Northern Florida.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

As always great report and great pictures.
I'm one for not killing sharks ( they clean up the ocean ), but you said you will be giving it away to feed the hungry you get two thumbs up. Good day Sir.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Sharks*

:thumbup: Thanks! We NEVER kill anything we are not going to eat. Sharks are absolutely essential to the health of our fishery. That black tip will be put to good use.


----------

